#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Συνένωση Καταστήματος

## kat1984

Καλησπέρα σας, θα ήθελα  να ρωτήσω κάτι  όταν πρόκειται για λειτουργική συνένωση καταστημάτων υπάρχει δυνατότητα συνένωσης μόνο με ένα τμήμα του καταστήματος ή απαραίτητα πρέπει να γίνει συνένωση με το σύνολο του προς συνένωση καταστήματος

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να μην είναι δυνατή η συνένωση με μέρος του 2ου καταστήματος.

----------

